# I feel like I'm going crazy



## gasgurl (May 28, 2012)

Hi I am 41 and not yet diagnosed but have been to several e.r. with pain in my side and stomach. I feel a burning in my intestines. I felt nauseated and bloated bad. I thought I was poisoned or had appendicitis, but the ct's show nothing and blood test show nothing. THe best I got was when one doctor done an exray and said that my bowels were ready to move but I couldn't to so they gave me an enema. I'm scared to death and very sick of feeling nausea and pain. The pain is all over my intestines and in my abdomen. It's everywhere. I feel like crying. Please help me understand if you can. Also a few nites ago, I strained so much that I think I hurt something. There was a nagging pain in my lower right pelvis after straining to go (no luck) and I think I may have caused hemoroids. I am in awful shape. Please help me.


----------



## vanessa. (Jun 7, 2012)

hello i feel your pain i also dealt with severe IBS symptoms. i have tried everything spent thousands of dollars trying to find relief through doctors. this is my conclusion. try a gluten free diet, start exercising daily, and smoke Indica medical marijuana. try it its helped me greatly


----------



## jadjac (Jun 4, 2012)

Ooooh, your story sounds so much like mine! I have had so many tests. Ultrasounds, bloodwork, xrays, a gastroscopy. I have been to a GI dr. Everything comes back absolutely clear and absolutely healthy!!I was starting to think it was all in my head. But then my friend pointed out that people don't just drop 25 lbs just like that without trying, which is what has happened to me in the past year. Now I'm just confused. I feel your pain. I know there has to be something wrong, but I have no idea how to find out what it is. HUGS


----------

